# Eigener Homeserver



## winetoo (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo. 

In Sachen eigener Homeserver bin ich noch Anfänger und muss viel lesen und lernen.

Jedoch würde ich gerne ungefähr wissen was so ein Server leisten kann.

Athlon II X2 220
2x 2.8Ghz, 2048MB DDR3
500GB
256MB NVIDIA Geforce 7025 Onboard 3D

DSL: 16.000 oder evtl. VDSL 50.000

Nehmen wir an ich installiere ein vBulletin Forum (3.8). Bei wieviel Usern würde der Server schlapp machen? Also bei wieviel Gästen?

Ich kann mir vorstellen das man das nicht 100% sagen kann aber eine ungefähre Einschätzung sollte doch drin sein oder?

Danke.


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo winetoo,
der "Server" ist in dem Fall nicht der leistungsbegrenzende Faktor, vielmehr ist es hier der Upload aus dem DSL-Netz. Bei DSL 16k entspricht der 0,14 MB/s und bei dem DSL 50k mit theoretischen 1,2 MB/s, wobei das als Leistungsobergrenze angeben wird und laut einigen Benutzern von nur 0,2 MB/s erreicht werden.

Wenn ich das nun Großzügig rechne und die Ladezeiten (aufgrund der Latenzprobleme) sind das 1-2 Neubenutzer (Seite voll laden mit geschätzen 150 KByte) der Seite pro Sekunde oder 3-5 wiederkehrende Besucher (reine Seite ohne Bilder mit 35 KByte). 

Spätestens, wenn ein Spaßvogel daherkommt und meint die Seite crawlen zu müssen, ist die Seite nicht mehr erreichbar bzw. es dauert ewig. Ähnlich zu dem sollte dann zu Haus auch kein Surfvergnügen mehr aufkommen.

Ich rate dir daher eher zu einem Webspacepaket, vServer oder Housingmöglichkeit für diesen Server. Grade da der Strom alleine ca. 25 Euro (150 W x 24h x 30d / 1000 x 0,23 EUR/kWh) pro Monat kostet.

So viel nun erstmal zu meiner ungefähren Einschätzung.

Schönen Abend noch,
Sebastian


----------



## sheel (12. Februar 2011)

Wobei noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass die meisten Provider auch Zugänge mit viel Upload und wenig Download anbieten - man muss nur klarmachen, dass man (im Gegensatz zu den 98% anderen Kunden) sowas haben will. Ein persönliches Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter schadet dabei nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich würde hier zu einem kleinen Rootserver von OVH (bzw. "isgenug" für Deutschland, klick) greifen, zum Beispiel den C-250G. Dieser kostet monatlich 15€ und hat 100 MBit direkt ins Internet.

Ich bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden, nur die Verfügbarkeit dürfte bei geschätzen 97% liegen (also nicht 99,99%, wie viele andere Hoster haben). Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die IP-Adresse des Servers immer gleich bleibt, und sich somit nicht alle 24 Stunden ändert. Für mich war halt noch die native IPv6-Anbindung ein Punkt, dies wird für dich aber nicht so interessant sein 

Gruß
BK


----------

